

Clelia Mosher -- The Victorian Sex Scholar - splat
http://www.stanfordalumni.org/news/magazine/2010/marapr/features/mosher.html

======
astine
Ahem... Edwardian Sex Scholar, not Victorian. Mosher's work seems to have
mostly been in the 1910S and 1920s, some time after Victoria passed.

